# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Flash-άρισμα κινητού SHARP 703...

## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλησπέρα,

φιλαράκι που είχε μανία με 3G αγόρασε το συγκεκριμένο κινητό, πριν από κανά 2 χρόνια, όταν είχαν πρωτοβγεί οι υπηρεσίες 3G. Έκτοτε το χρησιμοποιούσε με... φροντίδα και proderm!!!

Κάποιοα στιγμή του παρουσίασε λευκή οθόνη με ένδειξη 'Περιμένετε', σβήσιμο οθόνης και τούμπαλιν. Το πήγε στη VODAFON στην οποία θεωρήθηκε μη επισκευάσιμο, για την ακρίβεια του ζητούσαν κόστος επισκευής μεγαλύτερο της αξίας του...!!!

Διάβασα σε κάποια φόρουμ πως το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα είναι θέμα λογισμικού και μάλιστα σε κάποια συνιστούν flash-άρισμα και επανεγκατάσταη του προγράμματος!!!

Η ερώτησή μου έχει να κάνει με το αρχικό στάδιο του flash-αρίσματος όπου δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγιουρος αν συνδέοντας το κινητό μέσω του ειδικού smartusb cable στον Η/Υ θα είναι σε θέση το πρόγραμμα να 'δει' και προσπελάσει το κινητό σε αυτή την κατάσταση της οθόνης του που πηγαινοέρχεται. Και το ρωτώ αυτό γιατί θα πρέπει να προμηθευτώ το καλώδιο (δεν περιλαβάνεται στη συσκευασία του κινητού) με κόστος 25Ε. Συν το ότι δεν ξέρω αν τα συγκεκριμένα flash-αρίσματα περιέχουν την υποστήριξη Ελληνικών στα menus του τηλεφώνου ή είναι συμβατά με το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο (703) γιατί αναφέρονται στην έκδοσή του fsh ή κάπως έτσιμ που είναι (ίσως) η Γαλλική εκδοχή!

Ευχαριστώ για τυχόν απαντήσεις
Γιώργος

----------


## JOHNY+

καλωδιο μπορεις να παρεις και απο εδω με 7 ευρω

http://global.ebay.com/CABLE_DATA_US...527696680/item

----------


## leosedf

Είναι συμβατό με flashing? Υπάρχουν δυό τύποι που ο ένας είναι για μεταφορά data απλά και άλλος που είναι συμβατός και με flashing.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Διάβασα στο φόρουμ πως μπορεί να χρησιποποιηθεί και για το flashing! 

Το ερώτημα βέβαια παραμένει: έτσι ξερό που είναι και αναβοσβήνει στην οθόνη του θα μπορέσει να συνδεθεί στη USB για το flash-άρισμα?

Χαιρετώ

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> καλωδιο μπορεις να παρεις και απο εδω με 7 ευρω
> 
> http://global.ebay.com/CABLE_DATA_US...527696680/item


Ευχαριστώ για το link!

Ήδη προχώρησα με την παραγγελία!!

Αυτό που δεν πρόσεξα είναι πως το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο δεν περιγράφεται με κωδικό τον XN-1DC30, ο οποίος αναφέρεται στο manual του κινητού και στο σχετικό φόρουμ κινητών ως κατάλληλο και για flash-άρισμα. Μου περνάει από το μυαλό το συγκεριμένο να είναι μόνο για μεταφορές αρχείων!!! Ρώτησα και τον προμηθευτή σχετικά! Είδομεν!!

----------


## leosedf

Βγάλε τη μπαταρία, ξαναβάλτην, κράτα πατημένη τη Δίεση (#) και το power να ανάψει και πές μου τί σου λέει. Δεν θυμάμαι αν σου είπα σωστό κουμπί βέβαια αλλα θα σου πώ.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Το έχω ήδη δοκιμάσει (φόρουμ γαρ) αλλά ΤΠΤ. Όντως με πατημένο κάγγελο πατάς το ΟΝ, αλλά δεν κάνει ΤΠΤις. Έχεις το ίδιο κινητό?

----------


## leosedf

Οχι έχω flasher και service manuals. Εχω πεταμένα μερικά σε ενα κασόνι νομίζω.
Η Sharp Γι αυτό έκλεισε στην τελική, σχεδόν όλα τα 703 903 κλπ ειχαν προβλήματα χοντρά. Στα καλά καθούμενα ψοφούσαν και σε πολλά δεν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα επαναφοράς.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Τελικά ο προμηθευτής δεν επιβεβαίωσε το συγκεκριμένο κωδικό του καλωδίου για το οποίο η μόνη αναφορά που είχε είναι καλώδιο generic για κάποια μοντέλα κινητών και τελικά ακύρωσε την παραγγελία μου! Τελικά το εντόπισα και με 15 € και εντάξει, μια ψυχή που είναι να βγει... ,Αντε να δούμε θα μπορέσει να connect-αριστεί στη USB στη τραλαρό κατάσταση που βρίσκεται...!!!

----------


## aquasonic

Η τραλαρό κατασταση δεν παιζει ρολο καθως αυτο ειναι σκαλωμα του os και οχι του bootcore. Απο την στιγμη που το κινητο δεχεται να αναψει με το ον/οφ και απλα μετα δεν καταλαβαινει τι να κανει (για να επανεκκινει μετα το περιμενετε ειναι πολυ πιθανο καπου να σκαλωσε η nand) δεν θα εχει προβλημα, αφου στην τελικη "format" θα φαει...  :Smile:  

Σε παλαια sharp δουλευε το data cable των NEC ως service και vice verca. Αλλα δεν θυμαμαι για ποια μοντελα παιζει αυτο  :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια!!! Θα αγοράσω το καλώδιο μάλλον σήμερα!!!

Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό περί low level format αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι η σειριακή θύρα του προσβάσιμη στην τραλαλό κατάσταση! Δηλ. αυτή δεν ελέγχεται από το OS και είναι πάντα προσβάσιμη μέσω του καλωδίου σύνδεσης? Ελπίζω να μ'αφήσει να πάιξω λίγο αλλιώς το παιχνίδι θα λάβει τέλος νωρίς!!!

----------


## leosedf

Μην το παραπαίξεις πολύ όμως γιατί ενδέχεται να μην έρχεται και στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση στην περίπτωση που ψοφήσει.

----------


## aquasonic

Εγω αλλο αναρωτιεμαι... firmware θα βρεις να φλασαρεις? Γιατι στα sharp και nec ειναι λιγο ψαξιμο...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Σωστές οι παρατηρήσεις σας!!!

Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο στο διαδίκτυο καταλήγω στο εξής:

Όντως εκτός από το λογισμικό απαιτείται και hardware, δηλ. μιλάμε για απαιτούμενο firmware. Στην περίπτωσή μου είναι το SETOOL kit (περιλαμβάνει box, καλώδια για τα τηλέφωνα οιυ υποστηρίζει και λογισμικό). Σημειωτέον ότι το λογισμικό χρεάζεται να δει σύνδεση στο box, αλλιώς επιστρέφει infernal card error αφού δεν βλέπει την flash card του box. Βεβαίως υπάρχει μία παλιά cr* έκδοση, η οποία υποστηρίζει μόνο κάποια μοντέλα Sony-Ericsson. Επίσης η έκδοση SETOOL lite, η οποία δεν απαιτεί box για να τρέξει και για την οποία δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μπορεί να τρέξει μέσω συμβατικού USB Smartcable, περιλαμβάνει μόνο κάποια μοντέλα Sony-Ericsson. 

Επομένως στη δική μου περίπτωση (SHARP 3G: 703SH) μόνο το SETOOL (πλήρες) ενδέχεται να παίξει. Με κόστος 100 δολλάρια και μεταφορικά δεν σκοπεύω να το ρισκάρω!!! Αν κανένας σας το έχει και μπορεί να βοηθήσει, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα.

Τέλος υπάρχουν και άλλες παρόμοιες λύσεις firmware, δεν είμαι όμως σε θέση να τις αξιολογήσω και ιδιαίτερα για κινητά της SHARP που δεν υπάρχουν πολλά product reviews. Σίγουρα είναι πιό lite από το SETOOL το οποίο διαθέτει πλήρες βιβλιοθήκες αρχείων flash και γενικά συνίσταται για τους επισκευαστές καθότι παρά τα κατατοπιστικά videos λειτουργίας του σίγουρα απαιτεί αρκετό practice σε low level (chipset).

Το πείραμα λοιπόν στο δικό μου επίπεδο ολοκληρώθηκε ανεπιτυχώς αφού φοβάμαι δεν έχω να κάνω τίποτε περισσότερο!!!

Καλή βδομάδα!!!
Γιώργος

----------

